# Blanc du Bois



## Scott B (Mar 8, 2010)

I spent the day in a near by Vineyard helping with the "HARD CUT". 


I got enough cuttings for approx. 5000 plantings of Blanc du Bois and 50 Black spanish. 


I have a dumb question. Today was the first time I have heard of Blanc du Bois. Is this a well known white grape? I do not want to plant all of these to find out 3 years later no onewants this type of wine. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2010)

Scott, a google search revealed Blanc du Bois was developed at the University of Florida for use in that state. It is a white wine-producing grape with aromas and flavors not dissimilar to Muscat. Blanc du Bois has had medal-winning success for vaguely Riesling-like still and sparkling wines. 
You might find a bottle or two and give it a try and see if you like it


----------



## grapeman (Mar 8, 2010)

If you helped in a vineyard with that many vines, can you get a bottle of the wine from the owner? It seems like a likely spot to get one to try. 5000 vines (if they all rooted- which they likely won't) would give you enough vines for around 5 acres. Even if the vines are free, you will spend thousands of dollars per acre for the first 3-5 years before getting any grapes. Be sure to do your research before you jump in with both feet. It requires a heavy committment of time and money for a vineyard that size.


Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Scott B (Mar 8, 2010)

Waldo - Thanks for the info, I did not think about Google for the answers. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Richard - At the end of the day we did sit down and have a gleass of their wine. It was a very good 4 year old Madeira. 

And Yes I know what you are saying about the committment. I was so excited about this opportunity I did not stop and ask what kind of grapes they were growing. It wasn’t until I was driving home with a 20 foot trailer full of cuttings did I stop and think about, if I plant all of this and 3 to 4 years no one want to buy my wine. Did I tell you I plan to apply for my winery license this year?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never had any of that wine before so I can't say if people would readily buy the wine- but if it is well made, that shouldn't be a problem. 


Good luck with the applications and "May the Force Be With You!" Keep us filled in.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Mar 9, 2010)

Scott B 
I have been trying to find out if Black Spanish grapes make good wine, and where one can get vines(other than Willis Nurs.). They may be my best bet for grapes in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Scott B (Mar 12, 2010)

Cajun Wine Man,


To find cuttings I just called every vineyard and winery in a 60 mile circle around me. Out of 16 called, only found one that had any available.


----------

